# Impossible to install it in Virtualbox



## pstc (Jan 18, 2012)

Guys this is incredible. I spent yesterday all afternoon to install freebsd FreeBSD in virtualbox, and when I start it it's booting and wait 15 sec and booting again and again. Then I download another version 8.2 and same thing.

The configuration machine (virtualbox), well I do the same steps like in this video: http://blip.tv/g0tmi1k/installing-backtrack-4-final-in-virtualbox-3148937 but obviously I put the freebsd FreeBSD ISO and not backtrack.

So like I said, when I start the machine it's booting and rebooting again. I'm going crazy with this thing.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

Just create a standard virtual machine. It should work without any issues.

Do make sure you have the latest version of VirtualBox.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2012)

In particular, don't change the default disk controller.  Leave it at PIIX4.


----------

